
Google Chrome 6 Beta Is Right Around the Corner - raphar
http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/07/google-chrome-6-beta-is-right-around-the-corner/
======
MikeCapone
Chrome might just be the best piece of software that I use daily, and I didn't
have to pay a dime for it. Big kudos to Google. Chrome is my second favorite
product of theirs after Google Search (hmm, and Gmail might be tied in second
place - hard to decide).

~~~
Qz
Google Search is slowly becoming less and less useful. I find it harder to
find the things I'm looking for than it was 2-3 years ago.

~~~
swah
Is there anything better?

~~~
wwortiz
Someone will suggest duckduckgo I'm sure but it doesn't really work well for
me and my usually obscure searches

I must agree however that google is getting harder and harder to find what I
want and more often than not searches are returning way too many blogs with
minimal content and excessive ads just fishing for views.

------
Hovertruck
Wow, I actually thought it was already out. That's what I get for using the
dev release for every day use.

~~~
shantanubala
The amazing thing about Google Chrome dev releases is that they're unusually
stable.

Occasionally a tab will crash, but thanks to the multi-process architecture I
barely even notice that I'm using the dev release.

~~~
avar
Yeah, usually it's really stable. Although the Chrome 6 beta segfaulted on me
a few days ago on Linux, killing all the chrome processes.

------
truebosko
Hrm, the built-in PDF viewing must not be on the Ubuntu PPA (Didn't see an
option for it anywhere either)

Also, I'm not sure how the bookmark sync works. I set it up on one instance of
Chrome, then on my other computer, it over-rides the first instance, removing
some and merging others. I don't really know what it did, but it seemed kind
of inconsistent. But of course, I was using a daily

~~~
mattyb
Are you using Chrome or Chromium?

libpdf.so isn't free (as in speech), so it's not bundled with Chromium.

[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/use-google-chromes-
native...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/use-google-chromes-native-pdf-
reader-in.html)

